# format digitalfotos? - printabzüge bestellen



## davidci (23. Mai 2004)

Hey zusammen,

ich wollte demnächst eine große Menge an Digitalphotos auf  Papier abziehen lassen. Kann ich bedenkenlos einfach als Größe 10 x 15 ankreuzen? Es ist doch irgendwie so, dass Digitalphotos ein anderes Seitenverhältnis haben, als die Fotos einer analogen Kamera. Da war doch irgendwas mit 3:4 und 2:3 Seitenverhältnis oder so? Ich will halt nur verhindern, dass bei meinen Abzügen etwas abgeschnitten wird oder dass weiße Streifen an den Rändern sind.

Danke für eure Hilfe, mfg davidci

p.s. wo ich grad schon mal hier bin: Kann mir jemand einen guten Internet-Anbieter für Print-Abzüge von Digitalenfotos empfehlen?


----------



## Vitalis (24. Mai 2004)

Hi davidci,
also.. digitale Fotos haben das Verhältnis 4:3 und das klassische Papierformat 3:2. Wenn Du einfach 15x10 angibst, dann werden Deine Fotos entweder beschnitten oder es bleiben weiße Ränder außenrum. Das kannst Du auswählen, aber beides ist natürlich unschön.

Um das zu verhindern kannst Du Deine Fotos per Bildbearbeitungsprogramm in das richtige Format bringen (d.h. selber beschneiden). Die Alternative wäre ein spezielles Format für digitale Bilder, welches Du bei manchen Anbietern auswählen kannst. Fotocommunity Prints  bietet diese Möglichkeit und ist zudem ein sehr guter Anbeiter, wie ich aus Erfahrung sagen kann. Wenn es sehr günstig sein soll, würde ich mal Schlecker  ausprobieren. Hat zwar in Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten, aber zu der Qualität kann ich nichts sagen.

Ansonsten kann man  hier gezielt nach Print-Anbietern suchen und Vorgaben wie "4:3-Format" machen.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## davidci (24. Mai 2004)

*besten dank*

Hey Vitalis,

danke für die Antwort. hat mich auf jeden fall schon mal weitergebracht. 
Ich muss mal schauen wie ich das mache. Auf jeden Fall hab ich keine Lust hunderte von Fotos "per Hand" zu beschneiden.

bis dahin, mfg davidci


----------

